# [VLC] Liste de lecture

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

J'ai compilé VLC avec les options indiquées. Je peux lire les CD mais la liste de lecture complète ne s'affiche pas. A la place, j'ai seulement Track 05. cddax:///dev/hdc@T5.

----------

## GaMeS

Tu fais bien "Fichier" "Ouvrir un disque" "Cd Audio" "nom du périphérique => /dev/hdX" ?

----------

## Neuromancien

Oui.

----------

## GaMeS

Tu as testé avec plusieurs cd audio ? ou plusieurs logiciels également ?

----------

## Neuromancien

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> Tu as testé avec plusieurs cd audio ? ou plusieurs logiciels également ?

 

J'aime le même problème avec tous les CD audio. Je n'ai pas d'autres logiciels de lecture.

----------

## nemo13

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai compilé VLC avec les options indiquées.

 

bonsoir,

A vue de pif ils ont oublier le flag cddb

chez-moi-ça-marche : *Quote:*   

>  eix vlc
> 
> [I] media-video/vlc
> 
>      Available versions:  0.8.6-r1 0.8.6b {3dfx X a52 aalib alsa altivec arts avahi bidi cdda cddb corba daap dc1394 debug directfb dts dvb dvd esd fbcon flac ggi gnutls hal httpd jack libcaca libnotify lirc live matroska mod mp3 mpeg musepack ncurses nsplugin ogg opengl optimisememory oss png rtsp samba sdl sdl-image seamonkey shout skins speex stream svg svga theora truetype upnp v4l vcd vlm vorbis win32codecs wxwindows x264 xinerama xml xosd xv}
> ...

 A+:jlp

----------

## Neuromancien

Non, VLC ne m'affiche toujours qu'une seule piste, correspondant à la totalité du CD.

----------

## Neuromancien

Je fais un petit up, au cas où quelqu'un aurait une idée...

----------

